# Updates on Flopsy and pictures!



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

Well, I was debating where in the world to put this so im just gonna plop it here. LOL
If anyone finds a better section to put this in please move it. 

Well this is where it all started:
http://www.horseforum.com/horse-talk/opinions-these-guys-115470/

Now they have been at our place for over a week and have been doing wonderfully!

When I first saw her-



















Waiting to get on the trailer to come home-











Couple days after coming to her new home-


----------



## With Grace (Oct 20, 2011)

Aw, I really like Flopsy. Did she adjust well to her new home?


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

awe Flopsy is adorable 
good luck with her


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

I am in love with your Flopsy -- if she turns up missing, don't look in my barn, lol. We actually have a cat by the same name for the same reason (a flopping ear and palsied side of the face), they'd make a great pair.


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

about 3 days ago-


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

yesterday- (after a good trim from the farrier)









(excuse my fat messy self. Her first ride in over a year...she did GREAT.!)


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

With Grace said:


> Aw, I really like Flopsy. Did she adjust well to her new home?


she adjusted great..she wanted nothing to do with us the first few days but she soon came out of that. plus, her buddy Jagger came with her so i think that made the process a bit easier on her too.


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

themacpack said:


> I am in love with your Flopsy -- if she turns up missing, don't look in my barn, lol. We actually have a cat by the same name for the same reason (a flopping ear and palsied side of the face), they'd make a great pair.


aw they so would! :lol:


----------



## AndreaSctlnd (Jan 17, 2012)

OH!!! How sweet. I can't wait to see more and more. I want to smooch that face.


----------



## cowgirl928 (Feb 4, 2012)

She is darling  give her a kiss on the nose for me!


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

More pictures to come!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

Cant wait to see more!


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

Well today we went out to catch her to bring her in for dinner and she was acting odd and not like herself. She was no where's near her buddy Jagger but was hanging out with another horse in the field. Anyway she was being impossible to lead and reared up on my boyfriend. It may be that time of the month for her too, though. She was walking around with her tail up and to the side but I didn't visibly see any blood. Or she was probably being buddy sour because we were taking her away from her new friend. Oh well, was going to try riding her today again but decided that probably wasn't the best approach. Lol. 
Moose and jagger also seemed a bit weird today as well. 

Hopefully tomorrow will be alot better!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

She looks so awesome! What a sweetie!!


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

UPDATE- so, she's in heat. Anyone have any expierences with mare magic?! She is a royal you-know-what in heat.....****
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Tincture of time is good. It's spring-lot of horses are acting weird. I'm lucky-my mare doesn't seem to change much through her cycles. My gelding is definetely buddy sour-we are working on that.


----------



## AndreaSctlnd (Jan 17, 2012)

How often do mares come in to heat?


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

UPDATE- so today she had a longgggf lesson of standing still and not pawing like an idiot on the cross ties. It took awhile for her to get it but she did really well. We will have to work again on that tomorrow. 

She also rears when you put alot of pressure on her face...she did it on me again today and she got some work out on the lunge after that. 

That was also my first time lunging her and she did GREAT! Even on her blind side. 

Then we worked on standing at the mounting block again and she was being pretty good so I hopped on her and she is still pretty sensitive from being in heat but she did wonderfully. 

She probably won't want anything to do with me tomorrow but hopefully she learned something useful today!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

atleast you dont let her get away with those things!


----------



## Susan Crumrine (Oct 5, 2009)

Flopsy is adorable. I am glad you are being firm and making her mind. I can't wait for updates..


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

Haha thanks! It's hard because I feel bad having to be so tough with her but rearing is a bigggg no no. I think it's partially my fault though because when she's bad I give a quick tug on her halter with a firm 'eh' and If she is still acting up I hold on longer which then she kinda does a rear but it's like she backs up really fast on her hind legs and goes up. But whatever, it's still a no no and she gets lunged. You would think she would figure out its just easier to be good!  but then again she was a pasture puff for a year or more so I'm sure I'd probably act the same way if I were her ****. 

But I think she Is trained really well because she's super responsive to leg aids and the two times I've rode her it was only In a halter and lead...I haven't even put a bridle or saddle on her yet. I think being in a halter and lead rope alone for her first time in a year is saying alot. And her jumps are so scopey it's great. She's going to make a cute little pony in the end! 

And this is the official-ish Flopsy update thread so I will definitely be keeping everyone updated !!

Here's a picture from yesterday when I rode her for a bit. 









How do i look on her? She looks so skinny in this picture. Lol my legs hide her fat tummy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm so glad she has a good home!
You two look so cute together !
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks lexiie!!
So today's update-

She was in a 60 acre pasture with 9+ other horses and she was super buddy sour with one of the other horses that was low on the totem pole and long story short Flopsey was really getting beat up bad in there so we moved her to another field with some of the older guys and a baby and she's getting Along great in there. At first it was a total disaster and she was freaking out, pawing at the gate and running the fence line but she soon calmed down and they all started to get along. I think it's only a matter of time though before she latchs onto another horse and becomes buddy sour with them because that seems to be the pattern going with her. 

Anyway. I lunged her and she did awesome! Not so well on her bad side but I didn't expect her to be 100% on that side. But on her good side we trotted over ground poles and *attemped* to jump a small cross rail--which she would have rather walked over and knocked down -.- but she definitely knows what the ground poles are because she goes over them without me having to use barely any effort at all. 

But she does seem alittle 'off' or something on her left front. Which is also the leg with a slight club hoof and it does toe out pretty extensively. It seems like she's short strided on that leg but it could be me just being paranoid or I think it's because of her toe out/club hoof deal. She hasn't been noticibly lame yet but we haven't been doing any serious work outs yet. She runs like a bat outta hell though and doesn't go lame so Im not sure. But I guess time will tell. 

Do you think that a pretty extreme toe out/club hoof could be causing this? I could get a video if need be. She doesn't seem in any pain and she tears *** through the fields with no problem.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

does she maybe have arthritis? or maybe a previous injury to that leg
It doesn't sound super serious, but me being paranoid also, I'd keep an eye on it


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

She got into that trailering accident so I thought it could be an old injury from that. And she may have arthritis. Who knows. She's not that old but it could be a possibility. 

Hopefully nothing's wrong and it's just me being paranoid but I'll get a video tomorrow.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

Maybe she's a little stiff from the trailering accident.
I can't wait to see her in action


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

It looks like she's stiff in that leg and she doesn't limp it just looks as if thAt leg is shorter then the others when she moves. We shall see. Will try to get a video tomorrow!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

I knew a horse who was born with one hind leg shorter than the other


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

Today flopsey is back to her normal, quiet, laid back self. Oy vey!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

Kay-utie!!


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks! She's a PITA 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

UPDATE- so today she was a very good girl! She is starting to come to me when called now from out in the field. 

The vet is coming out on Monday to give her an evaluation and give her shots. I wrote down a list of things to ask the vet when she comes because I do have a few concerns. 

• she is always coming in with new bites. But every time she gets bit or scratched it pusses and heals really weird. She also has really really bad dry crappy skin so that could be the problem but I just thought it was weird. 

• She is also lame :/ It is in her lower leg and I think may be her club hoof causing this so hopefully the vet can tell me what's wrong and I can have corrective shoeing done or she can point me in the right direction. 

• and she has two bumps under her chin which I was looking up online and it seems to be maybe her lymphnodes but we will see!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

That's so cute, when she comes running does her ear flop? x3
I really hope you find out what's up with her leg!!
My mare was lame on and off for a month, turns out it was an abscess.
I'm still paranoid about it, when she rests her back leg, I freak out and poke and touch it all over


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

She is slightly lame. It's hard to notice it but she is. The vets coming out tomorrow so maybe I can get some insight as to what's going on in her little body. I'm pretty nervous cause all I keep thinking about is if she will permanently be unsound or something like that, but I guess tomorrow we will see.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hc23881 (Mar 4, 2012)

She is so adorable! and I love your rainbow halter! Do you mind me asking where you got it?


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

Deluxe Rainbow Adjustable Nylon Halter with Snap - Horse.com

I love it 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

i was going to buy one those!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

*** wish us luck!!! Vet is coming out today. ***
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

Good luck!!!
I really hope everything turns out alright!
Prayers are heading your way!


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

Hha thank you!! 

I think you are the only one following this thread!! LOL

Uddndjd. I'm so nervous!! I'm sure it'll go fine... .**inhale,exhale,...inhale, exhale...**
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

Well, it is 12 am, but.. haha!
We have a horse at my barn who has to have shoes permanently. Without them she can't even walk!
If little Flopsy over there can walk, I bet she'll be fine


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I hope the vet check goes okay


----------



## AndreaSctlnd (Jan 17, 2012)

Hey, I am following...just lurking in the back ground!

What time is the Vet due out? Any news yet?


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

Hehe. Vet just left. Everything's fine with her. She had all her shots and we did a nerve block to see where the lameness is comin from and it's in her hoof. The vet suspects its navicular and maybe ringbone. She told me that my best bet would be to put her on some cosequin and have the farrier but some front shoes on her and maybe some pads and that should help her being lame but if it doesn't then she's going to come out and do X-rays and see what's up and if she needs injections. Otherwise, she is fine to ride right now at a w/t and just give her some bute if she's really sore. She doesn't limp trotting in a straight line but in a circle it is fairly noticeable.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AndreaSctlnd (Jan 17, 2012)

Well, like I have heard before...if it hurts doing something, then don't do it! LOL

That is good though that she is okay.


----------



## Crimsons Clover (Mar 30, 2012)

Cowgirls Boots said:


> Hehe. Vet just left. Everything's fine with her. She had all her shots and we did a nerve block to see where the lameness is comin from and it's in her hoof. The vet suspects its navicular and maybe ringbone. She told me that my best bet would be to put her on some cosequin and have the farrier but some front shoes on her and maybe some pads and that should help her being lame but if it doesn't then she's going to come out and do X-rays and see what's up and if she needs injections. Otherwise, she is fine to ride right now at a w/t and just give her some bute if she's really sore. She doesn't limp trotting in a straight line but in a circle it is fairly noticeable.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I encourage you to look into barefoot trimming if it's hoof unsoundness. There is a time and a place for shoes but they should be used for protection of the healthy hoof not fixing(or masking) problems IMO. 

Also be weary of the navicular theory as it is very commonly misdiagnosed.

Just some words of caution,
-Clover


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

Well she also toes out badly on that hoof which is also a club.. She is wearing the right side of her heel down because she is walking crookedly on that hoof. She is barefoot now and i encourage keeping horses barefoot unless they really need shoes. But she needs shoes with wedges to bring her heels back up. Atleast, that is what the vet said. But she is wearing down her heel pretty badly on her club hoof which is also the one she is lame on.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm glad it's nothing too scary!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dirtroadangel (Jan 24, 2012)

Lexiie said:


> I'm glad it's nothing too scary!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Poor baby..... 
I known with my horse who has navicular he wears down his toes.
Hopefully it won't be navicular...
It sounds like you have a good vet tho. 
He isn't taking you to the cleaners.
Did you find out what that skin problem is?
It takes a special person to do what you're doing.
Good luck...
Macho`s 4ever Mama

I see you have Mobile device like me ...
How do you post pics? 
Mine says I need to hook it up to wifi.
This is my computer
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

dirtroadangel said:


> Poor baby.....
> I known with my horse who has navicular he wears down his toes.
> Hopefully it won't be navicular...
> It sounds like you have a good vet tho.
> ...


i think it would be good for her either way to have shoes because she is wearing her heel down bad anyway...hopefully with shoes and wedges though that will fix her lameness because i dont even want to ask how much steroid injections will be or have to bute her permanently for whenever i want to ride. The farrier just came out so im going to have to wait til May to see what the farrier wants to do about shoeing her because thats when our next appointment is. Her skin is nothing more then dry, flakey skin from malnutrition and lack of care/grooming. Vet said to just give her a bath with shampoo that is for dry skin and has oatmeal in it, but its been 45/50 degrees here the last few days and wind gusts are about 20/30 mph today so a bath is out of the question. Atleast she will be rideable though, i was worried about her being permanently unsound but if the vet said to go ahead and start working her w/t and just bute her if shes sore it cant be THAT bad...

As to upload pictures i post them on photobucket and then once they are uploaded there i take the img url and paste it here in my message. :lol: im rarely on the computer ever since i got my iphone...its so nice! lol


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

dirtroadangel said:


> I see you have Mobile device like me ...
> How do you post pics?
> Mine says I need to hook it up to wifi.
> This is my computer
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


We can't post pictures from our phones D:


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

Im glad to hear the vet went good  now on to that dang foot haha


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

I know. I'm hoping shoes will fix it so we won't have to get X-rays and possibly injections. But, we will see! And plus, the vet said I can ride her so it isn't that bad but needs to be addressed.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Crimsons Clover (Mar 30, 2012)

IMO shoes are half the cause of navicular, improper hoof care is a 1/4 and genetics is a 1/4.

Raising the heels is a common but very wrong solution to "Navicular"

Read this article ( Navicular Disease - Information about Navicular Disease ) as it explains this better than I ever could. I have a study on my own laptop(this is the work computer) that goes in depth into the science behind Navicular and I will post that for you when I get hom this evening. It will make everythiing much clearer to you so that you can decide for yourself what you think is best for your horse.

I urge you to really do your homework here especialy if you want to save money. Learn all you can about club feet, navicular, proper heel height etc.

[EDIT]
I can't find the study online just yet but it is about Dr. James Rooney and if you search his name you'll find a wealth of information on all aspects of hoof care.

-Clover


----------



## dirtroadangel (Jan 24, 2012)

Cowgirls Boots said:


> I know. I'm hoping shoes will fix it so we won't have to get X-rays and possibly injections. But, we will see! And plus, the vet said I can ride her so it isn't that bad but needs to be addressed.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Goodo Luck
For my boy Macho I don't think the shots helped.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm glad she can still be ridden, I bet she likes the attention
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

UPDATE- I haven't been trotting her just walking around bareback with a bit in her mouth and she is so good. Two days ago I called her in from the field and she *usually* comes. Anyway she was walkin along taking her sweet time and I clicked to her and said 'trot Flop!' and she trotted all the way to the barn next to me  I didn't even have a halter or lead on her. 

Only thing different lately is she has (what I call mini spooks) lately. Nothing at all bad, I just hope she isn't going to turn into some wild spookie bronc . Although, the weather here lately has been pretty crappy and the temps are up and down and windy, so I'm sure that would contribute to it. 

More to follow 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

She sounds like the sweetest little horse ever
I was looking at her pictures and she kinda looks like a horse at my barn, but smaller.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

How cute, glad to hear she is slowly coming along! i know this is flopsy's thread but how is the other one doing that was also taken?


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

He's doing awesome!! Filling out so good. I'll try to get pics of him tonight.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

Thats great to hear  hopefully see some pictures tonight!


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

Quick update on Flopsy-

I have been riding her 5/6 days a week (nothing big, alittle walk and trot) she is seriously the most awesome horse ever! She is basically a finished horse who just needs to be put back into work... She has a perfect headset 99% of the time and knows her transitions. We have only been working on walking and trotting but I did try to canter her a few strides the other day and she tried bucking! Lol I literally laughed so hard I almost fell out of the saddle. The vet suspects she may have navicular or ringbone (not sure if I updated you guys on that) but other then that she's been doing awesome.!

Sorry I never got pictures of Jagger. Will try to get some tomorrow!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

This is her today. Excuse her cuts and scrapes this is her bad side and she runs into everything 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dirtroadangel (Jan 24, 2012)

Cowgirls Boots said:


> This is her today. Excuse her cuts and scrapes this is her bad side and she runs into everything
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


It is so good hearing Flopsy's doing good... She looks great!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

I cant get over her dang cute little floppy ear  keep up the work!


----------



## AndreaSctlnd (Jan 17, 2012)

So? How is Floppsy doing?


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

Can flopsy hear out of that ear?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

AndreaSctlnd said:


> So? How is Floppsy doing?


Sorry haven't updated in awhile. She is doing good. Slowly getting there. The farrier is coming out on Friday to put shoes on her but I'm sure that won't go over too well with her lol. I haven't been able to ride in a week because of the rain and the weather but hopefully that all clears up soon. Im hoping to show her this summer maybe. 

Some days she looks better then others. One day her ribs will show and the next she will look as fat as a pig. 

Here's her yesterday-



























And here's a picture of Jagger for those of you who asked 









_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

Lexiie said:


> Can flopsy hear out of that ear?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I have actually been wondering the same thing. I honestly have no idea. The vet didn't say anything about her not having hearing in that ear so I assume she does but I don't quite know for sure.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

What breed is Jagger?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

Lexiie said:


> What breed is Jagger?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Standardbred. They both came together from the same place
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

I could tell by the face
Just like the STB gelding at my barn
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AndreaSctlnd (Jan 17, 2012)

They are both so freaking cute. I can't get over how good they both look


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

Oh my jagger is cute as a button too!


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

The farrier will be out for flopsy in about 2 hours to put shoes on her. Let see how this goes. I better go find my twitch....lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AndreaSctlnd (Jan 17, 2012)

Good LUCK! Get photos


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

She was great for the farrier considering. My farrier (a good family friend) suggested I do not shoe her with pads. He pointed out that she is already 11 and there is no changing her conformation/issues with that hoof. And by putting the pads on her it would relieve some of the pressure but in the long run it'll only make her worse and basically he told me to save my money and just keep her barefoot. I rode her today without bute and she wasn't lame. My farrier also said she is always going to be a bit off in that leg but I won't be hurting her by riding her. Obviously if she's noticeably ouchy then I shouldn't ride her but he said she should be just fine doing some w/t/c but she won't be doing anything like jumping or barrels obviously.  so I kept her barefoot and so far so good but he just came out yesterday so time will tell. 

Anyways though. I went out to the field to get her today and I called her name and she came galloping over to me. It made me feel soo special  lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

Hahaha isnt that a great moment when the come!


----------



## JanetsPaintedRayne (Apr 28, 2012)

I have to sub to this thread. I fell in love with your horse and I've never even met her! I'm glad she has a good person like you to take care of her
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ne0n Zero (Dec 25, 2008)

Cowgirls Boots said:


> She was great for the farrier considering. My farrier (a good family friend) suggested I do not shoe her with pads. He pointed out that *she is already 11 and there is no changing her conformation/issues with that hoof*. And by putting the pads on her it would relieve some of the pressure but in the long run it'll only make her worse and basically he told me to save my money and just keep her barefoot. I rode her today without bute and she wasn't lame. My farrier also said she is always going to be a bit off in that leg but I won't be hurting her by riding her.


This kind of set off some alarm bells in my head.. what does her being 11 have to do with it? Did he mention anything about getting x-rays of the hoof or attempting to help it with corrective trimming of any sort? No, you may not be able to _completely_ fix it, but I'm sure that a good farrier with experience in the area would tell you differently as far as "nothing can be done".

Idk, something about that just doesn't sit right with me.

Very cute horse though! I will be following this thread


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

He didnt say 'nothing can bedone' she has a very bad toe out in that hoof and the vet suspected navicular or ringbone but she didn't have any of her X-ray equipment with her at the time she was at the barn so she suggested to have the farrier put shoes and pads on her. My farrier suggested to have the X-rays actually done so we don't have to play guessing games on what to do with her feet. But he said it wouldn't hurt her to be barefoot right know because if we shoe her with pads and it doesn't work it'll just be a guessing game on how to fix it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ne0n Zero (Dec 25, 2008)

Ooooh okay, my bad. That makes a whole lot more sense then. I'm glad to hear that you seem to be getting sound advice, you both deserve it.


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

UPDATE- I am going to start taking lessons with Flopsy in a couple weeks to start getting back into work so we can hopefully do some shows this summer!

I am also ordering her a custom made side pull because she hates the bit and works so much better without one  

Pixx to follow!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

Update- I started to finally work on flopsys canter and shes doing super well. Pretty lazy and out of shape but I love her none the less . 

Today we went on a road ride with some of my friends from the barn and there horses and I was a bit nervous because I had no idea how flopsy was going to react and she was amazing! Did awesome and didnt even spook with the cars flying bye or anything. There were some horses running along the fence line on the road we were on and it got her a bit worked up but she was so good I can't believe it 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AndreaSctlnd (Jan 17, 2012)

That is so great! I am glad she is doing so well for you. You need to update pics again...lol


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I just LOVE reading your posts 

You just love her so much  I mean who else gets their horse a custom side pull cause she doesn't like the bit??

That's just awesome!


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

Skyseternalangel said:


> I just LOVE reading your posts
> 
> You just love her so much  I mean who else gets their horse a custom side pull cause she doesn't like the bit??
> 
> That's just awesome!



Hahaha. Thanks! It really means alot to me reading all of your guys' supportfull (is that even a word?) posts!

And yup that person who gets a custom sidepull made is me ! :wink: it's just so much easier having one custom made too because her head is so **** small nothing fits her but like small pony sized. -.- 

Okay pictures as promised from our ride today and a couple others. Please excuse my chubbieness (& hers) we are going to be both whooped into shape with these lessons!









*this was on the road this Am. I decided it would probably be best if I wore my cranium case because I had no idea how she was going to be. But she looks like an obese pony here!...I better go buy a grazing muzzle...



















* she is not dead, I promise! :lol: she must really be trusting enough to sleep with her good eye down though....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

You two are sooo cute together, I love her lazy ears. She's such a sweetie!

Supportfull..
I don't think it was.. but it is now! :wink:


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

Hahaha. That one is just permanently flipped over so shes got one ear looking like a coonhounds haha. 

So honest opinion- do you guys think I look too big for her? I'm about 5'3 and 145? Pounds....I need to start going to the gym -.- hehe
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

No honestly I was about to say you look perfect on her.


----------



## SaddleStrings (May 15, 2012)

Her coat is blooming with good health! She looks good!


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks so much for the support guys.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Spirit Lifter (Apr 23, 2012)

You did a great job with her. What a great story! SO glad she found a good home with you!


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Cowgirls Boots said:


> So honest opinion- do you guys think I look too big for her? I'm about 5'3 and 145? Pounds....I need to start going to the gym -.- hehe
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Been following your thread since the beginning...This is my first reply, but I have to tell you I'm horse shopping right now and used your story to illustrate for my husband why it's great to look at horses that need a little TLC 

Anyway, just wanted to say that I'm almost exactly the same build as you and have a free lease on a petite little 14.1 or 14.2 Morgan mare, and I think it works just fine. You don't look too big on Flopsy to me.

Best of luck for continued progress!


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks egrogan!

Definitely don't look past the ones that need a bit of TLC. Most of them are awesome horses underneath it all. 

But I will say, I didn't get Flopsy thinking I was getting an awesome kid safe horse like she basically is. I thought I wasn't going to even be able to ride her, but couldn't Stand to leave her where she was. She just fell into the wrong hands and she didn't Diserve that after all she's been though. 

Now, only 2 months later she's perked up, so much healthier looking, and we went on our first road/trail ride kinda thing yesterday and it was an awesome feeling knowing I basically helped her out of a bad situation and she is in return helping me regain my confidence .
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AndreaSctlnd (Jan 17, 2012)

I think you two look so good together. Her coat is so shiny...you both look so happy.


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

Thank you  more pix to follow tomorrow!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

Picture update!



















And we go English! (I'm totally not cut for the English world!)



















Here's a short clip of her and the baby playing. This horse is crazy! Can't get her to do more then a walk under saddle but she hauls butt in the paddock! I missed the part where she was bucking and rearing before this. :lol:
(let me know If the video works  )




_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

UPDATE- the vet is going to come out Friday and take X-rays of her foot so I can actually know what's going on instead of just guessing. The vet said though that it's a very good sign that she isn't going lame when I ride her and that it may just be arthritis. I just want to do the X-rays though so if it is arthritis I can maybe put her on a supplement or something or maybe even just shoes because the way her foot lands when she walks is uneven and she is wearing down the heel of her hoof on one side. 

Will keep everyone updated!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Wow, what a huge improvement! Keep up the good work!


----------



## Tejas (Jan 31, 2011)

Awe you look unhappy to be riding English! lol! Try the attire, and THEN do it. You fit the part nobody could tell! I love how she is coming along! let us know what the vet says


----------



## SGM (May 31, 2012)

What lucky horses! Great pictures!


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

Haha I hate having pictures taken of me, tejas! Lol! But she looks more miserable than I do! Will definitely be keeping y'all updated. Hopefully it's nothing too serious but I am eager to get to the bottom of it!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## enh817 (Jun 1, 2012)

She looks like a totally different horse (if it weren't for her trademark floppy ear and bare eye socket)!!

You've done a great job with her, she just looks so much happier!


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks!

Quick stupid question- I know when horses get saddle sores the hair usually turns white. Well, flopsy obviously gets picked on alot in her field (not so much anymore but a really long story) and will sometimes come in with big bites, scrapes, etc. well two of the bites on her back the har has grown back dark dark brown. Is this normal? Some of them are growing the hair bck super dark and the other cuts have already grown back her normal colored chestnut. Any ideas?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## corgi (Nov 3, 2009)

I believe it is fairly common for the hair to grow back a slightly different color and then gradually changes to the mormal color...have no idea why.

Where did you get that black and pink bridle???? I love it!!


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

Home - rope tack
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## enh817 (Jun 1, 2012)

corgi said:


> Where did you get that black and pink bridle???? I love it!!





Cowgirls Boots said:


> Home - rope tack
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



Isn't it someone on these forums that makes those? I've been eyeing them for a few days now. I'm most likely going to order a halter and lead, I just can't decide on which colors I want LOL


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

I know someone on here makes them but I'm not sure if it's the same person. I don't think so though. Either way they're super cool and I totally love my sidepull! I'm trying to get a color scheme going with pink and black
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

UPDATE- today I rode her bareback and she was being bad! (no really bad but bad compared to how she usually is) I also haven't been riding her consistantly lately and there was a new mini at the barn so the whole field was kinda in a bit of a uproar. She wouldn't back up and acted like she wanted to buck but otherwise she did good! 

Vet appointment is only two days away!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tejas (Jan 31, 2011)

Keep working with her! Shes just testing you.


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

Yeah, I know. She's a mare, whatta ya expect? Lol I went back around 9 and got on and just walked her around the ring. She was fine besides wanting to go and was on edge. Oh well. 

She does this weird thing especially when I ride with my moccasins on. Shell turn her neck and snort and sniff at my shoe like its god. I thought maybe it spooked her but nope! Now whenever she doesn't wana do stuff she does it but she's quickly learning that she gets a swift tap on the *** when she does it 

I think she's just a bit worked up with the new mini. Especially since he came right from the auction and apparently his 'buddy' was sold to someone else at the auction. So, needless to say he's a bit heart broken and neighs and calls alot. And hes right next to the other horses and they're like OMG WTF. crazy ponies
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## enh817 (Jun 1, 2012)

It's possible her back could be a little bit sore too (just a guess here... if you keep having any issues that you can't attribute to the new mini), since she was out of work so long and now she's getting pretty consistent riding time. It should be pretty easy for you to use your hands to determine if she has any back soreness and the vet could check for it as well.


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

I was riding her constantly but since I went away and just haven't had much time to do any real Riding everyday. I rode her two days ago before the mini got here and she was fine. I also think she's in heat, but we will see. I don't work her hard. Most walk and trot here and there and a few cantering strides. Shes so out of shape so idont do anything crazy. Me and her both need a work out though. Lol

Eta- and nope, no bck soreness. I thought about that too and I used my hands to check. I check almost Everytime before I ride! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

Tomorrow the big day !
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AndreaSctlnd (Jan 17, 2012)

Wow! She is looking awesome!


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

Quick update- vet came out and took two X-rays. She has a teensy bit of arthritis, but otherwise her off-ness is just the result of her conformationally deformed crooked club hoof.. The vet said her feet are actually looking Alot better and she isn't as off since she's been getting regular trimmings. Vet said to keep up what I'm doing and I can even start taking her over small cross rails ! That's about it though, just w/t/c and cross rails. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## crazyfilly (May 22, 2012)

I am actually amazed to see such an adorable pony! From the first pictures I kinda thought you were nuts lol. You have done a GREAT job with her! Keep up the good work!


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

Lol nuts for getting a one eyed pony that hadn't been touched in two years? :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

Picture update-
Vet thinks she's Quarter Horse/Welsh....what do you think?

































_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## enh817 (Jun 1, 2012)

I don't really see any welsh, but who knows!


----------



## crazyfilly (May 22, 2012)

More like nuts because she was a fuzzy beastie. LOL!


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

She was a mess! Now she's just a fat mess that I ride. :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

First lesson today was a success! She even had me cantering without holding onto the horn! Lol. So excited for my next one and we are working our way up to going to shows!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

Photo overload. 

































_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## enh817 (Jun 1, 2012)

You two look great together!!!

I want more riding pictures


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

Lol okay! I'll have to get some more. I usually don't have many of me riding because I'm usually alone. Will try to get more.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

We moved barns on Tuesday!


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 27, 2012)

Wow, she looks amazing! Great job with her! She's lucky to have a home with you


----------



## attackships (Jan 12, 2012)

are you liking the new barn? she looks really beautiful


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

It's great so far, only time will tell though!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

She's been adjusting well in her new place. Her and my gelding are buddies now 

















_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Awww...love seeing her updates. I think she's one of my favorite horses on the forum  Seeing the pics of her face reminds me of a lovely one-eyed mare I worked with at a therapy farm years ago- who actually looked just like your gelding!! Keep up the good work!


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

Thank you!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

